# Dust Collecrion System Design Help Wanted



## tjdux (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm in the process of designing my DC system. I have already bought the "2hp" harbor freight unit because that's all the budget I have for one. I do plan to run 4" pvc ducting with blast gates and the whole works. That part I feel I have a decent handle on.

Here is where it gets tricky for me. I'm running out of floor real estate quickly. I would like to hear of examples or thoughts of people putting their DC units up in the rafters or on the walls.

I want to run a thein baffle chip collector. I am also considering venting out a window if I go wall mount or possibly a Wynn filter for attic. Or could I mount the dc in the attic and run ducting out the window without compromising suction. To run that duct would take at least 1 maybe 2 or 3 90 degree corners.

Next, I hear thein baffles tend to stop so much chips and large dust that the bags hardly fill up at all. If I put it in the rafters i definitely don't want to be up there changing bags like ever or at least not often. I would leave the chip barrel on the floor. How far could the thein baffle container be from the DC unit and still be effective?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## tjdux (Feb 3, 2017)

Also anyone know how much mess is left outside when venting a DC outdoors?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*April Wilkerson has done this*

Look at these You Tubes for the exact thing you are asking about:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=april+wilkerson+dust+collector


----------



## tjdux (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey thanks for those videos. I had actually seen those before a while ago. I do like how compact she gets hers.


----------



## Chad Holst (Mar 11, 2014)

I just went through the exact same situation. I decided not to vent outside, as I didn't want to loose my heat or AC, durring winter and summer. I mounted the harbor frieght motor unit at the top of the wall, even with the 4inch piping ran on the ceiling to all the tools. Below that I ran the exhaust Into the HF "cyclone" part of the filter. This is mounted on a 55 gallon drum and the cyclones Air comes out the top Into two .1micon filters. I have never seen this done before, where the air is pushed into the thein/cyclone, air filter. Rather than pulled through this type of system. The result is 100% accidental yet..amazing. it acts as a muffler and the filter is about 10% the noise of the system ran the other way! I can't figure why no one had done this before but it works. 

So, here is my set up, from the tool..

4 inch drop tube connects to my tools, with blast gates. The tube run straight up and connects to one of 2 main runs. These two runs come together and this single 4inch is hooked directly to the intake on the HF blower.the blower is mounted the the ceiling/wall. 
Then a 4" pipe goes from the exhaust of the blower into the cyclone that comes with the HF collector. The HF cyclone is placed on a wood disk with a thein baffle cut into it. The disk is screwed to the lid of the 55 gallon drum. The lid has a large hole cut out of it and is used to secure the cyclone to the 55 gallon drum. Another wood disk is placed on the top of the cyclone. I put a hole in the disk that matches the inside of my round filters. Finally a 3rd Wood disk caps the top of the filter "tower" and is clamped to the cyclone with the straps that came with the HF system that holds the filter bags on. I unclamp the straps to change filters. I unclamp the lid to empty 55 gallon drum. Sealed all leaks and holes with caulk.


----------



## Chad Holst (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh yah...to turn it on and off, since it's on the ceiling, I used the remote controlled outlet/plug in that harbor frieght sells. I got the 3 pack, one controls the shop lights, one controls the music and one controls the dust collector.


----------



## Willy-N (Apr 16, 2017)

*Down and Dirty Cheap Dust Set Up Sorta?*

Not free but $30.00+ for the lid and the rest of the stuff regular prices. With this lid and trash can it worked great. Stuck the suction in a big bag of dust and chips. Saw lots go in and none come out of the trash can. Now I can run my planer and not fill up the floor of my shop!


----------

